# Coup de gueule !



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

J'avais acheté Worms sur mon iPOD Touch 1ère génération.

Je téléchargeais régulièrement les mises à jour proposées. Or lors de la dernière mise à jour, lors de la synchro avec l'iPOD, un message m'informe que cette synchro ne peut se faire, mon iPOD n'ayant pas iOS4.

Après vérification, la nouvelle version de Worms NECESSITE iOS4 et n'est plus compatible avec iPhoneOS3.... or mon iPOD Touch 1ère generation ne peut PAS passer à iOS4.

J'ai contacté les développeurs de TEam17. Ils m'ont d'abord répondu qu'ils étaient au courant du problème et que ce serait réglé.

Et puis ce matin je reçois ce mail:


Situation Update:

Hi there,

we recently sent an update out because people were having issues with the
new OS 4.0 compatibility and the game. I've now been told that when we
submitted it we were forced to make the app require 4.0 as a minimum to run
the app Worms. 

This is really unfortunate but the decision it seems was out of our hands. 

Sorry I couldn&#146;t be of more help,

Jessica

En clair, Worms ne sera plus compatible avec mon iPOD Touch... sauf que la mise à jour s'est téléchargée sur mon Mac en écrasant l'ancienne version! je n'ai donc plus cette application que j'avais achetée!!

Je vais demander le remboursement à Apple


----------



## TiteLine (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est clair que le principe est assez mesquin. 

Sinon, ton application est partie à corbeille que tu as dû vider mais l'avant dernière version n'est pas disponible sur une sauvegarde time machine?

Maintenant, si l'intérêt du jeu passe par les mises à jour, ça ne résoudra pas grand chose


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est clair que le principe est assez mesquin.
> 
> Sinon, ton application est partie à corbeille que tu as dû vider mais l'avant dernière version n'est pas disponible sur une sauvegarde time machine?
> 
> Maintenant, si l'intérêt du jeu passe par les mises à jour, ça ne résoudra pas grand chose




effectivement, j'ai vidé la corbeille avant de réaliser que cette appli n'était plus compatible...

je vais chercher dans ma sauvegarde effectivement (pas TimeMachine, mais un clone actualisé régulièrement).

Par contre, désormais il va falloir que je vérifie chaque fois que des mises à jour sont proposées au téléchargement qu'elles ne sont pas limitées à iOS4!!!


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> effectivement, j'ai vidé la corbeille avant de réaliser que cette appli n'était plus compatible...
> 
> je vais chercher dans ma sauvegarde effectivement (pas TimeMachine, mais un clone actualisé régulièrement).
> 
> Par contre, désormais il va falloir que je vérifie chaque fois que des mises à jour sont proposées au téléchargement qu'elles ne sont pas limitées à iOS4!!!


C'est vraiment nul ce qui t'arrive, et tu es pas le seul... 

Par contre, pour certaines maj de mes applications, il prévient qu'il ne peut pas les installer car je n'ai pas IOS4.

Bizarre que dans ton cas, tu n'ai pas eu de message :hein:.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

wip a dit:


> C'est vraiment nul ce qui t'arrive, et tu es pas le seul...
> 
> Par contre, pour certaines maj de mes applications, il prévient qu'il ne peut pas les installer car je n'ai pas IOS4.
> 
> Bizarre que dans ton cas, tu n'ai pas eu de message :hein:.



J'ai le message au moment de la synchro avec l'iPOD, mais le fichier de la mise à jour a été téléchargé sur le Mac en supprimant la version précédente...

Si je dois restaurer mon iPOD, je n'ai plus le bon fichier pour cette application sur le Mac

Je me demande si je ne vais pas faire ces mises à jour depuis l'iPOD uniquement (et plus depuis iTunes sur le Mac) pour éviter de telecharger celles qui sont incompatibles...


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2010)

Il m'est arrivé la même mésaventure avec le iPad. Une application qui marchait sur mon iPhone s'est retrouvée non transférable sur le iPad, car je ne possède pas OS 4 dessus bien évidement.

Du coup, sur le iPad, je fais le plus souvent les MAJ directement depuis l'appareil, ça m'indique quand c'est incompatible et donc ne supprime pas l'application.

Mais bon, c'est lourd je trouve


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

c'est d'autant plus désolant que techniquement la retro compatibilité est possible, mais au vu de la reponse de Team 17, il semble qu'Apple, dans certains cas, l'interdise!


----------



## Dramis (30 Juillet 2010)

Seul les versions compatibles avec ton os devrait être proposé.

Geule un bon coup il faut que tu te fasses rembourser...  On va pas changer de ipod a chaque année quand même!


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Seul les versions compatibles avec ton os devrait être proposé.
> 
> Geule un bon coup il faut que tu te fasses rembourser...  On va pas changer de ipod a chaque année quand même!



Tout à fait!  Quand des versions "iOS4 only" viennent "mettre à jour" d'anciennes versions, iTunes devrait afficher un avertissement et demander si on souhaite télécharger ce type de mises à jour ou pas (sachant que ça risque d'être incompatible avec d'anciens iPOD, ou avec des iPOD ou iPhone que les utilisateurs n'ont pas souhaité passer à iOS 4, mais aussi incompatible avec l'iPAD)


----------



## Dramis (30 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> iTunes devrait afficher un avertissement et demander si on souhaite télécharger ce type de mises à jour ou pas



Il ne devrait même pas y avoir d'avertissement, tu ne devrais pas voir les mises à jours incompatibles.

Tu as envoyé un mail au service client de l'app store ?


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> c'est d'autant plus désolant que techniquement la retro compatibilité est possible, mais au vu de la reponse de Team 17, il semble qu'Apple, dans certains cas, l'interdise!


C'est vraiment lamentable de la part d'Apple... Comment peuvent-ils justifier ça ? A part pour dire que ça leur coute moins cher et que ca pousse les gens à renouveler leur matériel sans arrêt


----------



## chmoxster (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Ce n'est pas un problème d'Apple. 
Il est tout à fait possible pour le dev : 
1 - de mettre un test de l'OS avant faire une mise à jour.
2 - de péréniser sans mise à jour la dernière version de de l'appli compatible 3.0.

Plusieurs personnes ont déjà eu ces problèmes sur les iphones 1G.


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2010)

chmoxster a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas un problème d'Apple.
> Il est tout à fait possible pour le dev :
> ...


Pas la faute d'Apple ? 
C'est pas eux qui valident les applications ?

Comment peuvent-ils laisser passer ça hein ?


----------



## chmoxster (30 Juillet 2010)

Je comprends ton point de vue et je serais presque d'accord. 

Mais je viens de regarder le jeu Worms dont on parle sur l'itunes. 

Dans la configuration requise on trouve -> iphone et ipod touch, nécessite iOS4 ou ultérieur. 

Donc à mon sens Apple teste que ça fonctionne sous iOS4 puisque le dév a décidé de rendre le jeu incompatible avec les OS inférieurs. 

C'est bien à Team17 de refaire une version de son jeu compatible "iOS3".


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

La réponse de Team17 est claire.... ils voulaient garder la retro-compatibilité et on resoumit une version 2.02 compatible avec les anciennes versions de l'OS tout en étant compatible iOS4, mais lors de la validation de la mise à jour, on les a contraint à supprimer cette compatibilité avec les versions d'iOS inférieures à la version 4.

Et, même si ça peut être une idée à creuser, je ne souhaite pas que Team17 rediffuse une version compatible iPhoneOS 3 et inférieure (c'est à dire la version juste avant cette 2.02), car quelque chose me dit que pour en bénéficier je devrais la racheter une deuxième fois!


En tous cas, désormais, chaque fois que sur iTunes je vois que des mises à jour des applications sont disponibles, avant de cliquer bêtement "télécharger", il va falloir que j'aille vérifier pour chacune si par hasard la configuration minimale requise ne serait pas passée à "iOS4 ou +" (et m'en souvenir, parce que cette mise à jour non téléchargée, va continuer à m'être proposée!!!! sans doute jusqu'à ce que je craque et que j'achète un iPOD Touch  nouvelle génération!)

Quant aux possesseurs d'iPAD même combat!
Si une application est mise à jour en imposant iOS4, ils vont se retrouver avec des applications qui ne seront plus utilisables sur l'iPAD!


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2010)

Nouvelle réponse de Team17 lorsque je leur ai indiqué que j'allais voir avec Apple pour un remboursement:

Agreed, It is a very disappointing outcome to this update! as it was our intentions to have it support under 4.0.

Apologies once again,

Jessica


Ca parait donc clair que cette restriction leur a bien été demandée par Apple!


----------



## wip (31 Juillet 2010)

Apple est consternant... Je commence vraiment à avoir honte pour eux .

Edit: Je viens de demander le remboursement de "Les Chevaliers de Baphomet" pour raison d'incompatibilité avec l'iOS3, on va bien voir...


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2010)

Le problème se situe au niveau d'iTunes, puisque lui ne prend absolument pas compte de la version de l'OS mobile installée, et ne met ni blocage ni avertissement au moment du téléchargement et de l'installation. L'avertissement n'est indiqué qu'au moment où l'on synchronise. Alors que si vous faites les màj directement depuis l'appareil mobile, les versions incompatibles de ces applications ne seront pas proposées.

Il serait plus que pertinent qu'Apple trouve rapidement une solution à ce problème, qui va se poser de plus en plus souvent si elle ne réagit pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, désormais, chaque fois que sur iTunes je vois que des mises à jour des applications sont disponibles, avant de cliquer bêtement "télécharger", il va falloir que j'aille vérifier pour chacune si par hasard la configuration minimale requise ne serait pas passée à "iOS4 ou +" (et m'en souvenir, parce que cette mise à jour non téléchargée, va continuer à m'être proposée!!!! sans doute jusqu'à ce que je craque et que j'achète un iPOD Touch  nouvelle génération!)



Oui mais franchement ce n'est vraiment pas commode, je crois que l'on sera d'accord là-dessus. Et puis les versions qui ne seront pas compatibles et que tu n'installeras pas vont rester en attente sur le gestionnaire de mises à jour, ce n'est pas fabuleux.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

Voilà ce que je viens d'essayer d'envoyer à Apple aujourd'hui. Personne ne le lira, car lorsque j'ai cliqué sur le bouton d'envois, comme j'avais sélectionné "L'application ne fonctionne pas de manière attendue", je me suis vu renvoyé un : "contactez le développeur, on ne peut rien pour vous" lamentable jusqu'a bout 



> Lorsque j'ai acheté LightBike, tout allait bien, j'avais une application fiable et fonctionnelle. Depuis, je me suis offert un iPad, j'ai mis a jour mon iPhone en OS 4 (un 3G trop lent maintenant) et il y a deux jours je me suis rendu compte que l'application LughtBike, un de mes jeux favoris n'étais pas présent sur mon iPad. Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu l'installer. Or, cette application nécessite l'OS 4 indisponible pour le iPad. J'ai déjà eu des soucis similaires, je m'en suis accommodé, là, c'est extrêmement frustrant. Bien évidemment, l'application n'est plus dans ma corbeille, je l'ai vidée depuis longtemps et la sauvegarde Time Machine ne l'a plus en mémoire non plus.
> 
> Personnellement, je considère cela comme un vice de forme, cette application aurait pu être mise sur mon iPad si je n'effectuais pas consciencieusement et régulièrement les mises à jour.
> 
> Un système devrait prévenir de cette situation délicate. Tout le monde ne souhaitant pas passer en OS 4.


----------



## MacSedik (31 Juillet 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il serait plus que pertinent qu'Apple trouve rapidement une solution à ce problème, qui va se poser de plus en plus souvent si elle ne réagit pas.



Quel joli bordel que sont ces mise à jour franchement*, mais je pense pas qu'Apple va réagir a ce problème, il faut bien vendre des iBidules chaque année.  ils font pareil pour les Mac OS X Tiger et maintenant Leopard (MagicTrackpad).




*je connais même des personnes qui sont restés sur iPhone OS 1.1.3


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Quel joli bordel que sont ces mise à jour franchement*, mais je pense pas qu'Apple va réagir a ce problème, il faut bien vendre des iBidules chaque année.  ils font pareil pour les Mac OS X Tiger et maintenant Leopard (MagicTrackpad).



J'espère ne pas trop faire preuve de naïveté, mais je ne pense pas qu'Apple laisse les choses en l'état, d'autant que les gens ont payé leurs applications et il n'y a aucune raison qu'ils s'en retrouvent d'un coup privés parce qu'elles ont été écrasées par une version incompatible (par contre, ne pas pouvoir faire fonctionner les dernières versions car incompatibles, là c'est une autre histoire).

Apple a bien  d'autres moyens de susciter l'envie chez les clients de changer leur appareil mobile, plutôt que de leur forcer la main par des méthodes aussi cavalières. 
En tout cas il faut rouspéter. MacBidouille en avait fait un article, mais les rédacteurs de iGeneration n'ont pas l'air de s'être intéressé à ce problème (à ma connaissance).


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Quel joli bordel que sont ces mise à jour franchement*, mais je pense pas qu'Apple va réagir a ce problème, il faut bien vendre des iBidules chaque année.  ils font pareil pour les Mac OS X Tiger et maintenant Leopard (MagicTrackpad).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais là ça brime les possesseurs d'iPAD qui n'ont pas encore iOS4... C'est peut-être ce qui va pousser Apple à trouver une solution (du moins j'espère!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Voilà ce que je viens d'essayer d'envoyer à Apple aujourd'hui. Personne ne le lira, car lorsque j'ai cliqué sur le bouton d'envois, comme j'avais sélectionné "L'application ne fonctionne pas de manière attendue", je me suis vu renvoyé un : "contactez le développeur, on ne peut rien pour vous" lamentable jusqu'a bout



Moi j'ai choisi "Application incompatible avec mon matériel" et le message a été envoyé.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2010)

Réponse de l'apStore:

Rémy bonjour,
Merci d'avoir contacté le service clientèle iTunes Store. Mon prénom est Tristan et je suis heureux de vous assister.
Tout d'abord je vous prie de bien vouloir nous excuser pour le retard constaté pour vous répondre.
Je comprends que vous avez par erreur effectué une mise à jour de votre jeu "Worms" sans vérifier qu'elle est incompatible avec des versions d'iOS antérieures.
Je ne suis malheureusement pas en mesure d'effectuer de remboursement pour cet achat trop ancien, ni de vous donner de lien pour télécharger la version précédente.

En vue de couvrir le coût de cette application qui vous est malheureusement inutile à présent, jai émis cinq crédits pour des morceaux de musique sur votre compte.
Vous pouvez utiliser ces crédits pour acheter les morceaux de votre choix auprès de liTunes Store.

Remarque : les crédits pour morceaux gratuits ne sont pas utilisables pour télécharger des albums ou des livres audio.

Les crédits apparaissent à côté de votre nom de compte dans langle supérieur droit de la fenêtre de liTunes Store.

Si vous ne voyez pas vos crédits, choisissez Fermer la session à partir du menu local Store situé en haut de la fenêtre iTunes. Ensuite, choisissez Ouvrir une session à partir du menu Store, saisissez votre nom de compte et votre mot de passe, puis cliquez sur Ouvrir une session. Vos crédits pour les morceaux doivent alors apparaître à côté de votre nom de compte.

J'espère que ce geste vous satisfera et que vous continuerez à apprécier l'iTunes Store.

Merci de nous avoir contacté. Vous recevrez peut-être un sondage de satisfaction AppleCare par email. Vos commentaires seront grandement appréciés.

Cordialement,

Tristan
Léquipe iTunes Store


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2010)

Et. T'es content?  Ou pas?


----------



## wip (2 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et. T'es content?  Ou pas?


T'es moqueur toi... 

Bref, pas moyen de revenir en arrière, Apple force à aller de l'avant :mouais:.
Vraiment très très moyen...

Si ça arrive avec mon Navigon, ça va chier .


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et. T'es content?  Ou pas?



euh.... pas sûr.

Certes j'ai été remboursé des quelques euros que j'avais dépensé pour Worms l'an passé, mais:
- si je n'avais pas retrouvé l'ancienne version sur ma sauvegarde, je ne pourrais plus jouer à Worms
- iTunes me gonfle à me proposer encore et toujours cette mise à jour
- désormais il va falloir que je pense à vérifier la compatibilité pour chaque nouvelle mise à jour  (et avec 119 applications, ça se produit souvent!)

Et sur le principe, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple contraint le développeur à supprimer cette rétro-compatibilité (d'autant que bien d'autres jeux ou application sont restées compatibles. Je ne vois pas la logique)


----------



## wip (3 Août 2010)

Estimes toi heureux 
Moi, avec le même type de demande, ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne pouvaient pas me rembourser et que cela était conforme à la politique de l'AppStore... 

J'adore...


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2010)

Au moins ils t'ont répondu. Moi, j'attends toujours.


----------



## wip (3 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Au moins ils t'ont répondu. Moi, j'attends toujours.


Je suis en train de leur faire une réponse salée...


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2010)

Une nouvelle version 2.03 de Worms retrouve la compatibilité avec iPhone OS 3.1.3...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Août 2010)

On peut décocher la case
"Automatically sync new apps" qui est sur la dernière version d'iTunes.
Cela devrait permettre de sélectionner ce que tu veux mettre à jour sur ton iDevice après avoir vérifié que la version téléchargée est effectivement compatible avec l'Os 3 ou l'iOs 4 de ton iPod ou iPhone
Cela n'est pas la panacée, mais ça a le mérite d'éviter une manoeuvre malheureuse et une "update" inopportune.


----------

